# Best way to transport goods from UK to Malaga



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

Please can you help me out on personal experiences.

I am in the process of deciding whether to go the container route or use an international removal company. 

I would like to move a complete thee bed house when I move over in January and being in the planning stages I would like to make the right decision.

I can bring much of the furniture from the UK at trade prices so will bring 70% of brand new furniture as I feel it would be more viable.

Any thoughts would be kindly appreciated. Ie. removal companies that are proven.

Thanks

Ken


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Our way was to hire a LWB self-drive van and come down via the tunnel. We decided not to worry about much in the way of furniture, a lot of it (beds) was 20 years old and really only brought dining table and chairs. Our wardrobes in Uk were built in. Carpets not needed and wouldn't fit so it was really only books, hobbies, clothes, pictures, etc. What beds we needed, we got here since sizes are different and when it comes to replacing mattresses and sheets etc. you will either have to source from UK to fit UK beds or make do with Spanish sizes. 

Removal firms wanted to charge us between £3500 and £4000 but by using self-drive, it cost us £2400 including overnight stops etc. and we had to do two round trips. The plus side is we were able to bring some cherished plants including orchids and we had an adventure to start off our new life.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

These two are regularly recommended:

Full Removal Service: UK Spain Removals

Self Drive Van: One Way Van Hire Spain


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Kenwhite77 said:


> Please can you help me out on personal experiences.
> 
> I am in the process of deciding whether to go the container route or use an international removal company.
> 
> ...




Just a thought.... the vast majority of rental properties in Spain are let fully furnished (albeit not always particularly nicely!) You can't get rid of the landlords stuff... so it might be worth saving your money for now, instead of buying lots of new stuff you may find you have no room for?!


----------



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

My decision is to bring my own belongings, i will rent an unfurnished property or have been told by several agents many landlords will store their belongings if the tenant doesn't want it furnished. I can't make living in Spain home unless I take my own belongings.

Thank you all for your comments.

I thought my thread would have been busier. ;-(


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Kenwhite77 said:


> My decision is to bring my own belongings, i will rent an unfurnished property or have been told by several agents many landlords will store their belongings if the tenant doesn't want it furnished. I can't make living in Spain home unless I take my own belongings.
> 
> Thank you all for your comments.
> 
> I thought my thread would have been busier. ;-(


Give it a chance, more people will be around during the day tomorrow! And don't forget, Spain is an hour ahead, so most are off the forum earlier than us!


----------

